
MXFusion: A Modular Deep Probabilistic Programming Library - ArtWomb
https://openreview.net/pdf?id=SyevOObYcm
======
ArtWomb
Code and tutorials:

[https://github.com/amzn/MXFusion](https://github.com/amzn/MXFusion)

